# shimano R550s vs reynolds shadow LTD



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

I've got a 6 year old cannondale with stock shimano R550s. The front wheel is dead...so I'd like to replace the set. I'm not big on upgrading...it seems like you're better off buying a whole new bike. I'm still happy with the bike, but don't want to spend a fortune on wheels. Bonktown is running the aforementioned wheels for 199 bucks.

They're a few grams lighter, have a deeper rim, but don't have bladed spokes. Does anyone have experience with these wheels or have an opinion on what I should do?
Thanks!


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Neuvation has some nice wheels in your price range (http://www.neuvationcycling.com/wheels.html). Great customer service. Do a search & you'll find many good reports. I have over 3k trouble-free miles on my R28aero's. My Ksyrium SSC SL's (06 version) sit in my basement.


----------



## ManOnTheMoon (Nov 10, 2011)

*Reynolds*

hi all,

I am a newbie and am looking forward to upgrading my wheelset on my roadbike. I found a rather interesting wheelset from Reynolds within my price range but I do not seem to find any info/review about it 

It's Reynolds Shadow 2011. It's not even advertised on Reynolds website. I am not sure if these are the ones the thread starter was referring to.

In any case, would you recommend these as a first start? The reason I am interested in these is because of the price, look and weight.

thanks..

PS: Sorry for hijacking the thread..I could not start a new thread due to my limited number of posts


----------



## tj2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

The Reynolds Solitude(1540g) has been discontinued (with internal spoke nipples, and dt competition /revolution spoke mix) .. no doubt due to the number of warranty issues..

They have rebadged the Reynolds Shadow as the Solitude. The Shadow model is a way more reliable wheel, same rim, just its 90g heavier.. but its a whole heap lighter @ 1633g than the R550 whee[email protected]


----------

